

Banks Add Card Controls to Their Mobile Banking Apps - hartej
http://www.americanbanker.com/issues/178_66/banks-add-card-controls-to-mobile-banking-apps-1058113-1.html

======
gtremper
Simple has allowed this since its inception. Nice to see other banks
following.

